# Finding a good trainer in Las Vegas



## Leonidas8

I am trying to find a good trainer in Las Vegas/Henderson area. I have found a few trainers, but I want to find one who has experience working with GSD's. My dog is 3 years old and is very well behaved except when he sees another dog, he wants to run off and play and ignores me when I call him.


----------



## hooptybug

We are currently training our 8 month old with MPK9. Greg is a retired MP K9 trainer with like 15 years experience training working dogs. His website is MP K9 All Breed Dog Training. Greg will meet you where ever you want to do the training. We meet him at a dog park in Henderson so our dog will have to work through distractions. We looked around at other trainers but went back to Greg. He will help you train your dog from basic obedience all the way to K9 certification. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Loic

i know its a old thread, but been from Henderson, I would like to know how the training with MP K9 went? I look at the pricing info, it is not cheap but if the training is of high quality then I think its worth it. my dog is only 9 weeks old, but I want to get as much info as possible for the future.


----------



## jessac

Hi there, Loic. I am also in Vegas and we have our (just) 6mo pup in puppy class and soon puppy agility at Smarty Paws. I really recommend Donna Foreman, although it would be a bit of a drive for you. We have had people in class from Henderson and even Mt Charleston. The class has worked out really well for our puppy on reinforcing the basics. Since your pup is only 9 weeks, I would recommend enrolling in some sort of puppy class and start the basics sooner rather than later to prevent bad behaviors/ reinforce good ones. Let me know if you have any other questions, we called a lot of places here in Vegas before we ended up with Donna.


----------



## Loic

Ill check them out, thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway

MP K9 doesn't look very expensive compared to some. But personal/private training is usually very expensive, that's why I like to recommend clubs where you can eventually apply for membership and get the benefits of all the different instructors. (Though, not all clubs have the best instructors.)


----------



## Loic

FlyAway said:


> MP K9 doesn't look very expensive compared to some. But personal/private training is usually very expensive, that's why I like to recommend clubs where you can eventually apply for membership and get the benefits of all the different instructors. (Though, not all clubs have the best instructors.)


True, doing some search online I am getting mixed review on mp k9, from awesome to terrible....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lukapuppy

I have personally worked with Donna (the founder of Smarty Paws) and Jan Jenkins, who is an instructor there. Both of them are great women with great dogs and I fully support any training they're involved in. Hemi, Donna's border collie, is amazing. I've never met a border collie I liked more. 

I also suggest Renee Davis at Petsmart on Durango in the northwest part of Vegas. I know that's about as far from Henderson as you can get, but she is incredible! She has breeds and trains Newfoundlands to be water search and rescue dogs and her male dog, Stewie, is a therapy dog. My puppy is currently enrolled in her class through Petsmart and I think the classes are great. Her advanced dogs and her rally obedience classes are really something to see. In fact, Jan Jenkins, the trainer at Smarty Paws takes her dog Asha to rally obedience with Renee.


----------



## Zeeva

I'm also in Vegas and although I haven't been through smarty paws training that's where I'd have gone after doing some research...

How're you handling the heat? It was nice today c:

Also wanted to mention I did training with Stephanie at Petsmart on Stephanie street in Henderson. Last I saw her she had a rescued GSD that could take a mauling without flinching. She has a soft spot for GSDs but I always find Petsmart training to be average. It's still better than nothing c:


----------

